# Oakley Splice and Crowbars



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

What are the differences in the splice and crowbars?


----------



## Cbalke (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe the the crowbars are for guys with med/large faces and the splices are made for guys with slightly bigger faces. I had heard that Oakley was going to have a smaller size Splice for this year for girls and small faced guys, I never looked into it though. 

Try them on and see which is more comfortable.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Thunderbolt42 said:


> What are the differences in the splice and crowbars?


different nose area


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Splices offer more peripheral vision to snowboarders by reducing the amount of frame material in the nose area. This also puts less pressure on your snout.

They are pretty much the same goggle otherwise as the Splices were modeled after the crowbars. I prefer the Splices personally and own a pair. Not only do they look sick, the nose area is awesome.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> The Splices offer more peripheral vision to snowboarders by reducing the amount of frame material in the nose area. This also puts less pressure on your snout.
> 
> They are pretty much the same goggle otherwise as the Splices were modeled after the crowbars. I prefer the Splices personally and own a pair. Not only do they look sick, the nose area is awesome.


The Splices aren't for everyone though. I tried on a pair last year and found that the nose area put some funky pressure on my nose so I ended up with the Crowbars. If you're deciding between the two, make sure you try them both on and make your decision from there.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my crowbars...Terje Haakonsen can't be wrong...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> The Splices aren't for everyone though. I tried on a pair last year and found that the nose area put some funky pressure on my nose so I ended up with the Crowbars. If you're deciding between the two, make sure you try them both on and make your decision from there.


That's weird, the splices are supposed to put less pressure on the nose. You sure that you didn't try the Asian fit version?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> That's weird, the splices are supposed to put less pressure on the nose. You sure that you didn't try the Asian fit version?


Yeah I thought it was weird too, as did the guy at the shop I was at. I dunno, just with my helmet and the Splices, there was a bit if pressure right at the bridge of my nose.

Love my Crowbars though!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Yeah I thought it was weird too, as did the guy at the shop I was at. I dunno, just with my helmet and the Splices, there was a bit if pressure right at the bridge of my nose.
> 
> Love my Crowbars though!


Ah, yea. The helmet could have been the reason for sure. Splices are a little bigger so that's probably why.

The only other reason would be the shop guy grabbed an Asian Fit model. Easy to do since the only notation of it being an AF model is a "J" at the end of the model number on the box sticker.

I actually dislike the crowbars solely because I think it makes me look really, and I mean really, silly. Just doesn't match my face size/shape.


----------



## emagen (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of the Crowbars and Splices? Not stock/magazine photos, but people actually wearing them?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

emagen said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the Crowbars and Splices? Not stock/magazine photos, but people actually wearing them?


Thanks. You reminded me that someone else wanted to see a pic of me wearing my splices. I'll take a pic when I get home tonight. With and without helmet.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> I actually dislike the crowbars solely because I think it makes me look really, and I mean really, silly. Just doesn't match my face size/shape.


This is actually the reason I'm going with the crowbars, I really dislike the look of the open nose area on the splice. And I don't get the feeling they'll do a good enough job keeping air from entering the goggles through that halfcircle thing


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

emagen said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the Crowbars and Splices? Not stock/magazine photos, but people actually wearing them?


Halldor helgason wears splices and torstein wears crowbars. Google them and you can see tons of pics and videos of people wearing each.


----------



## emagen (Mar 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> Thanks. You reminded me that someone else wanted to see a pic of me wearing my splices. I'll take a pic when I get home tonight. With and without helmet.


Cool. I have mixed feelings about the Crowbars and Splices. The Crowbars I think look funny from the pictures but look pretty good from the few people I've seen wearing them. The Splices I think look really nice from pictures but look funny from the one person I've seen with them.:dunno:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

my buddy has some splices, they are almost as ill as my EG2s  i love em and i have a really skinny face and even though they are big they seem to fit me really well. give em a shot if you find a sick color you like.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

splices on left, crows on right


----------



## emagen (Mar 15, 2010)

Are those Black Iridiums on the Splices? Does anyone know what the difference between the Black Iridium and the V28 Black Iridium is?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

emagen said:


> Are those Black Iridiums on the Splices? Does anyone know what the difference between the Black Iridium and the V28 Black Iridium is?


Black Iridium: ~10% VLT, basically bluebird only
VR28 Black Iridium: ~20% VLT


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Love my crowbars...Terje Haakonsen can't be wrong...


Have you been to Oakley.com lately? Terje has some splices now too...


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry to bring this back, but are the small, blue pieces on either side of the nose able to be removed? I know they are different colors depending on the frame, but they are on every Splice.

Here's an example:


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

here for crowbars, pink and emerald


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes they are on every splice. If I remember correctly, they are to keep the nose piece from being pinchy. (I'm working in retail and heard from various reps this fall)


----------



## streamline (Nov 13, 2010)

I was looking into getting a pair of Splices to replace my Anon Helix and was wondering how the Splices match up with the R.E.D. helmets? (specifically the Avid)


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've never seen any problem with Oakleys and any helmets but if you can try a pair with your helmet on that's the best.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've got crowbars and splices but i def like the feel of the splices better. There is less pressure on the nose and the field of vision is slightly better.


----------



## streamline (Nov 13, 2010)

I tried on the Splices with my R.E.D. helmet(avid) and it was a perfect fit.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

2 main differences: They look different (then each other) and Splices cost more


----------

